# Five for Friday!



## Canadacan

Love my orange soda...Five for Friday!...let's see your Five!


----------



## hemihampton

The Mission cone top looks like it's in good shape, much better then mine. Is the Fanta Canadian? LEON.


----------



## Canadacan

hemihampton said:


> The Mission cone top looks like it's in good shape, much better then mine. Is the Fanta Canadian? LEON.


Yeah the Mission is solid but a little roached on the other side like most are. Yes the Fanta is Canadian.


----------



## hemihampton

Seems like most Canadian Sodas are 10 oz. with the 12 oz'er being much tougher for some reason. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Canadacan said:


> Love my orange soda...Five for Friday!...let's see your Five!
> View attachment 223522


Here are a couple orange sodas. Thank God it's Five For Friday!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton

Here's 5. 3 Quarts with 2 Nu Graps.


----------



## hemihampton

another 5. 5 faygos & 4 lifts & Hires.


----------



## hemihampton

5 more.


----------



## hemihampton

5 more.


----------



## hemihampton

dug these 5 in Virginia.


----------



## hemihampton

5 6oz cones.


----------



## hemihampton

5 double colas


----------



## hemihampton

5 dr. pepper.


----------



## hemihampton

5 faygos.


----------



## hemihampton

5 grafs.


----------



## hemihampton

5 Mission Cones.


----------



## hemihampton

5 Lucky Strikes Cones.


----------



## Donas12

Canadacan said:


> Love my orange soda...Five for Friday!...let's see your Five!
> View attachment 223522


Very cool !


----------



## JKL

Awesome!  Thanks for posting.
Great concept!


----------



## Csa

Great posts. Hemi did a five for Friday times10!!  Awesome collections


----------



## RoyalRuby

My bad, I posted five beer bottles, since removed.


----------



## UncleBruce

RoyalRuby said:


> My bad, I posted five beer bottles, since removed.


You could have left them up.  No one would have minded.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

RoyalRuby said:


> My bad, I posted five beer bottles, since removed.


Why? I thought it was five for friday orange edition. Nobody cares what you post even if you only have 4. Go Hemihampton can crazy! I would love to see your contribution. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RoyalRuby

Okay, but have nothing to do with "orange", amber and green maybe...lol, five of my many quarts......


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

RoyalRuby said:


> Okay, but have nothing to do with "orange", amber and green maybe...lol, five of my many quarts......
> View attachment 223573


Great stuff RoyalRuby! Always go with your first thought. No more second guessing, it's all good!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Five Lithiated sodas.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Five more.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Burkenhill

2 Full Glasses.  All different.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Burkenhill said:


> 2 Full Glasses.  All different.


12 full glasses!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mjbottle

Canadacan said:


> Love my orange soda...Five for Friday!...let's see your Five!
> View attachment 223522


Wow i love that orange kist


----------



## Donas12

Great idea for a thread! Here’s mine. They are quarts from 5 different Canadian provinces.

Left to right: British Columbia, Alberta, Manitoba, Ontario, and Quebec.


----------



## JKL

Here are 5 McGirr's Blue Seal Beverages from Niagara Falls.  My favourite ACL.  There are 7 variations I know of.  I picked up #6 this week.


----------



## Donas12

JKL said:


> Here are 5 McGirr's Blue Seal Beverages from Niagara Falls.  My favourite ACL.  There are 7 variations I know of.  I picked up #6 this week.
> View attachment 223938


Nice set ! I have some too. Is this the #7 version that I have you are missing? It looks slightly different that your third bottle displayed...


----------



## JKL

Donas12 said:


> Nice set ! I have some too. Is this the #7 version that I have you are missing? It looks slightly different that your third bottle displayed...View attachment 223939


Yes, that is the 6th I just picked up.  The other is the 1st bottle but with the dark blue button on the neck.


----------



## Canadacan

Donas12 said:


> Great idea for a thread! Here’s mine. They are quarts from 5 different Canadian provinces.
> Left to right: British Columbia, Alberta, Manitoba, Ontario, and Quebec.


Nice stuff!!!...I'd love to have that Sick's and the Dan's!


----------



## Canadacan

Alright!...it's Friday again!  btw I just want to say....fantastic stuff being posted gang!
Here's 5 for Friday.... Five O-C Beverages!


----------



## Crushy

Here's my 5 for today.   Early pop bottles from the Calgary Brewing and Malting Company.  The two paper labels aren't great (one is barely there) but here they are.


----------



## Donas12

Canadacan said:


> Alright!...it's Friday again!  btw I just want to say....fantastic stuff being posted gang!
> Here's 5 for Friday.... Five O-C Beverages!
> 
> View attachment 223940


Wow those are fantastic!


----------



## Donas12

Here’s my 5 for Friday. All except one are from Canadian provincial capital cities
Left to right: 
Whitehorse, Yukon
Edmonton, Alberta 
Winnipeg, Manitoba 
Hull, Quebec (not the capital)
St. John’s, Newfoundland


----------



## Crushy

I call my Five for Friday  "By the Numbers"


----------



## Canadacan

Donas12 said:


> Here’s my 5 for Friday. All except one are from Canadian provincial capital cities
> Left to right:
> Whitehorse, Yukon
> Edmonton, Alberta
> Winnipeg, Manitoba
> Hull, Quebec (not the capital)
> St. John’s, Newfoundland


Nice line up!...Love that Yukon!


----------



## Canadacan

Crushy said:


> I call my Five for Friday  "By the Numbers"


Whoooohhh...love that 7up man!


----------



## RCO

figured it wouldn't be hard to find 5 of these as I find them all the time around here . 

5 Brown's Beverages - Gravenhurst Ontario bottles , 4 embossed and 1 acl version


----------



## VABrew

Newbie here. Joined last month and love the site.  My 5 for Friday VA beers: Old Virginia, Roanoke; Atlantic Beer, Norfolk; pre-pro R. Portner, Alexandria; and 2 from when NY's Jacob Ruppert ran a brewery in Norfolk, VA. Some found, some purchased, all loved! 

beers: Old Virginia, Roanoke; Atlantic Beer, Norfolk; pre-pro R. Portner, Alexandria; and 2 from when NY's Jacob Ruppert ran a brewery in Norfolk, VA


----------



## logan.the.collector

Canadacan said:


> Love my orange soda...Five for Friday!...let's see your Five!
> View attachment 223522


Woah! Never seen an amber embossed Crush! Seen clear and green, but never brown. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crushy

Canadacan said:


> Whoooohhh...love that 7up man!


Thanks.  It's one of my favourites too.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

Canadacan said:


> Love my orange soda...Five for Friday!...let's see your Five!
> View attachment 223522


I do not have many orange bottles. I do have this one strange one with no documents whatsoever called lakeside and it was made locally around where I live in western NL.


----------



## Joelbest

Canadacan said:


> Yeah the Mission is solid but a little roached on the other side like most are. Yes the Fanta is Canadian.


My favourite pop is still orange Fanta. I guess I just have a refined pallet.


----------



## RoyalRuby

Oops, a day late, here's five of my Packies......


----------



## RCO

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> I do not have many orange bottles. I do have this one strange one with no documents whatsoever called lakeside and it was made locally around where I live in western NL. View attachment 224426



I've never seen that one before , did a search online all I could come up with was a government of Canada publication from 1957 on carbonated beverages . lists all the known bottlers at the time . 

is a listing for " lakeside bottling co ltd  "  Channel 

assuming ? channel is channel port au basques newfoundland as that's in western newfoundland


----------



## JKL

I love this thread.  So many excellent bottles and cans!!
Here are five bottles I  added the past week and a half.
Orange Crush NDNR Amber.  salute to Canadacan
Webb's Stone Ginger Beer   - BillHaddo talked about this recently
Husky Beverages (Kirkland Lake) RCO talked about this recently
Frosty Nip (Hamilton)
America Dry Ginger Ale - Mint bottle


----------



## RCO

JKL said:


> I love this thread.  So many excellent bottles and cans!!
> Here are five bottles I  added the past week and a half.
> Orange Crush NDNR Amber.  salute to Canadacan
> Webb's Stone Ginger Beer   - BillHaddo talked about this recently
> Husky Beverages (Kirkland Lake) RCO talked about this recently
> Frosty Nip (Hamilton)
> America Dry Ginger Ale - Mint bottle
> View attachment 224432View attachment 224433View attachment 224434View attachment 224436View attachment 224437



did mention Husky Kirkland Lake . do have that bottle and the frosty Nip 

found a clear ND crush a couple weeks ago but never an amber , found a broken webb's a few years ago but don't have one . 

that America dry looks early , not sure what year it started here ?


----------



## mrosman

Beautiful display, Ivan.... do you have the amber O.C. with Mr.Crushy left?  As you know, these are described on p.44-48 in my book and are indeed, as special 'category' of O.C. bottles with a tremendous number of variants. Well done... Michael


----------



## mrosman

Hi JKL.... nice display. Your amber 'throw away' Orange Crush bottle is very rare... hang on to it. As well it is a bit unique being bilingual.  Not all Canadian bottle were so on the same bottle prior to the Mae West style introduction.....


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

RCO said:


> I've never seen that one before , did a search online all I could come up with was a government of Canada publication from 1957 on carbonated beverages . lists all the known bottlers at the time .
> 
> is a listing for " lakeside bottling co ltd  "  Channel
> 
> assuming ? channel is channel port au basques newfoundland as that's in western newfoundland


Yes that is what I think aswell. Yeah I did hours of research and only found that one document that you mentioned. I'm out digging for bottles now actually!


----------



## RCO

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> Yes that is what I think aswell. Yeah I did hours of research and only found that one document that you mentioned. I'm out digging for bottles now actually!



does it say ' Channel "  or lakeside bottling co on the bottle ? whats on the back , usually you can still read that paint even if its faded off 

I've never heard about there being  a bottler in that town but considering its size and distance from rest of province , does make sense that it had one 

also planning to go out digging this afternoon , weather actually nice today


----------



## Donas12

JKL said:


> I love this thread.  So many excellent bottles and cans!!
> Here are five bottles I  added the past week and a half.
> Orange Crush NDNR Amber.  salute to Canadacan
> Webb's Stone Ginger Beer   - BillHaddo talked about this recently
> Husky Beverages (Kirkland Lake) RCO talked about this recently
> Frosty Nip (Hamilton)
> America Dry Ginger Ale - Mint bottle
> View attachment 224432View attachment 224433View attachment 224434View attachment 224436View attachment 224437


Those are great bottles !


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

RCO said:


> does it say ' Channel "  or lakeside bottling co on the bottle ? whats on the back , usually you can still read that paint even if its faded off
> 
> I've never heard about there being  a bottler in that town but considering its size and distance from rest of province , does make sense that it had one
> 
> also planning to go out digging this afternoon , weather actually nice today


The company was lakeside bottling Ltd and it was in fact from channel port au basque suprizingly. On the back it reads;
"A high quality product, made from the finest ingredients, min. Contents 6 1/2 FL oz. Property of the LAKESIDE bottling co. Channel nfld. This bottle is on deposit


----------



## Canadacan

Ok back on point!...hahaha!.. I'm late to my own party!...but you wont be disappointed with this 5 for Friday
Five Canadian Whistle's!


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

Canadacan said:


> Ok back on point!...hahaha!.. I'm late to my own party!...but you wont be disappointed with this 5 for Friday
> Five Canadian Whistle's!View attachment 224469


Ooh that's some nice bottles! I am in the process of gluing together an old stoneware molasses jug and I began today. Hope you guys have a great evening with your bottles!


----------



## Donas12

JKL said:


> I love this thread.  So many excellent bottles and cans!!
> Here are five bottles I  added the past week and a half.
> Orange Crush NDNR Amber.  salute to Canadacan
> Webb's Stone Ginger Beer   - BillHaddo talked about this recently
> Husky Beverages (Kirkland Lake) RCO talked about this recently
> Frosty Nip (Hamilton)
> America Dry Ginger Ale - Mint bottle
> View attachment 224432View attachment 224433View attachment 224434View attachment 224436View attachment 224437


Where is the Frosty Nip bottle from?


----------



## JKL

Donas12 said:


> Where is the Frosty Nip bottle from?


It's from Hamilton.  I picked up the 30oz Frosty Nip too.


----------



## Donas12

Canadacan said:


> Ok back on point!...hahaha!.. I'm late to my own party!...but you wont be disappointed with this 5 for Friday
> Five Canadian Whistle's!View attachment 224469


Those are sweet! The 2nd and 4th ones especially


----------



## Donas12

Here’s my Five for Friday.  11oz beehive style bottles from Ontario and Quebec. 40s to 50s era...


----------



## hemihampton

IT'S NOT FRIDAY YET, A LITTLE PREMATURE.


----------



## Crushy

I call this Friday selection  "Go Big or Go Home"


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

Donas12 said:


> Here’s my Five for Friday.  11oz beehive style bottles from Ontario and Quebec. 40s to 50s era...View attachment 224750


I have a bottle of that exact shape that I dug up earlier this year! It was made in western newfoundland and there is only one existing document I can find on it.


----------



## BillHaddo

It's surprising the design efforts that went into a bottle to try to make it stand out from similar products!



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> I have a bottle of that exact shape that I dug up earlier this year! It was made in western newfoundland and there is only one existing document I can find on it. View attachment 224756View attachment 224757



that design of bottle was used all over Canada , also I wouldn't be surprised if there is actually other bottles from Lakeside Bottling co - channel out there

cause it appears they operated there for a few years , could be a green ( 7 oz )  ginger ale bottle , most bottlers had at least a couple different bottles they used over time


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Donas12 said:


> Where is the Frosty Nip bottle from?



That second one is SO different! Amber orange crush? Amazing bottles! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

5 coca cola of Canada limited hobbleskirt bottles , all with older dates in the 30's > 40's


----------



## RCO

Donas12 said:


> Here’s my Five for Friday.  11oz beehive style bottles from Ontario and Quebec. 40s to 50s era...View attachment 224750



I always like the Hawkesbury bottle for some reason but yet to ever find one 

the only acl beehive bottle I see around here is for Garlands - North Bay but were some other bottlers in Ontario who used them


----------



## bottles_inc

Here's 5 chronologically arranged Welz & Zerwick bottles. Pretty sure I dug all of these


----------



## JKL

Here are 5 - 7oz green ACL.
All are Ontario
MacDonal's from North Bay
Kist from Stratford
Sutherland's from Hamilton
Jackson's from Collingwood
Dominion from Hamilton


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

BillHaddo said:


> It's surprising the design efforts that went into a bottle to try to make it stand out from similar products!View attachment 224758
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



Those are beautiful, especially together. Nice choices. I’ve never seen bottles like those at any of our bottle shows out here. They would just lose it over those!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

5 Green Seltzers from Detroit. LEON.


----------



## JKL

hemihampton said:


> 5 Green Seltzers from Detroit. LEON.View attachment 224774


Wows are beautiful!


----------



## hemihampton

5 Faygo's.


----------



## BillHaddo

Thanks, the embossed look great in natural light,but I don't seem to be able to get the same wow in a cabinet even with l.e.d.s.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

JKL said:


> Here are 5 - 7oz green ACL.
> All are Ontario
> MacDonal's from North Bay
> Kist from Stratford
> Sutherland's from Hamilton
> Jackson's from Collingwood
> Dominion from Hamilton
> View attachment 224773



I have a couple embossed Jackson Collingwood bottles but never managed to find the 7 oz green one 

, it has a different look and design than his other bottles which were all embossed and used much earlier


----------



## BillHaddo

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Those are beautiful, especially together. Nice choices. I’ve never seen bottles like those at any of our bottle shows out here. They would just lose it over those!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, the embossed look great in natural light,but I don't seem to be able to get the same wow in a cabinet even with l.e.d.s.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Donas12 said:


> Those are great bottles !



And sticking with my dirty bottle theme- the demijon 
. I really don’t know much about these, other than they are massive, old , dirty, unmarked and blown glass an seem to be catnip to my cats . 








I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crushy

JKL said:


> Here are 5 - 7oz green ACL.
> All are Ontario
> MacDonal's from North Bay
> Kist from Stratford
> Sutherland's from Hamilton
> Jackson's from Collingwood
> Dominion from Hamilton
> View attachment 224773


I'm 'green' with envy.  The Dominion bottle on the end looks great.


----------



## hemihampton

5 Michigan Bitters Bottles. or is this a Soda only 5 for Friday? LEON.


----------



## Donas12

bottles_inc said:


> Here's 5 chronologically arranged Welz & Zerwick bottles. Pretty sure I dug all of these
> 
> 
> View attachment 224772


Great embossing on those first 3 especially!


----------



## Donas12

JKL said:


> Here are 5 - 7oz green ACL.
> All are Ontario
> MacDonal's from North Bay
> Kist from Stratford
> Sutherland's from Hamilton
> Jackson's from Collingwood
> Dominion from Hamilton
> View attachment 224773


Nice selection! Never seen the Jackson’s before.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> 5 Michigan Bitters Bottles. or is this a Soda only 5 for Friday? LEON.View attachment 224778



Beautiful! And oh, do we have similar tastes..... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Five Lithiated sodas.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I had some cheer up bottles a long time ago that someone gave me (since traded off) yours is the only other one I’ve ever seen. Nice bottles!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I had some cheer up bottles a long time ago that someone gave me (since traded off) yours is the only other one I’ve ever seen. Nice bottles!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliment. I collect a lot of Acl lithiated soda bottles. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I agree Killer Kist!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

5.2 for Friday
It’s still Thursday here- so that little guy snuck in. (5.2 for Thursday?!). Have a great weekend, ya’ll!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

5 - seven up swim bottles from Canada 

I've posted them all to the seven up thread before , the Ottawa ( French version ) I found last year , the one with white label I found in a dump so missing orange paint , and clear green one has an embossed neck / missing paint , I found swimming


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

RCO said:


> 5 - seven up swim bottles from Canada
> 
> I've posted them all to the seven up thread before , the Ottawa ( French version ) I found last year , the one with white label I found in a dump so missing orange paint , and clear green one has an embossed neck / missing paint , I found swimming
> 
> View attachment 225132


That one that is missing the orange looks weird. I find that happens to the reds and oranges alot.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RCO

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That one that is missing the orange looks weird. I find that happens to the reds and oranges alot.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



it does happen often , have a couple others I found in dumps or swimming that only have white paint left but did originally have colour


----------



## JKL

Here are 5 Ontario red and white acl 10 oz bottles
Kik - from Ottawa I think.
Evangeline- from St Catharines 
Smith Beverages - from Biwmanville
Elder's Beverages - from Kingston
Delta Beverages - from Ottawa


----------



## Donas12

RCO said:


> 5 - seven up swim bottles from Canada
> 
> I've posted them all to the seven up thread before , the Ottawa ( French version ) I found last year , the one with white label I found in a dump so missing orange paint , and clear green one has an embossed neck / missing paint , I found swimming
> 
> View attachment 225132



Swim bottles you’ve found swimming. How appropriate ! Cool


----------



## Cola-Coca

5 Pints


----------



## BillHaddo

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> 5.2 for Friday
> It’s still Thursday here- so that little guy snuck in. (5.2 for Thursday?!). Have a great weekend, ya’ll!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture, the paper label is in good condition too!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnycrush

JKL said:


> Here are 5 Ontario red and white acl 10 oz bottles
> Kik - from Ottawa I think.
> Evangeline- from St Catharines
> Smith Beverages - from Biwmanville
> Elder's Beverages - from Kingston
> Delta Beverages - from Ottawa
> View attachment 225137


Love the elder’s from Kingston, close to my neck of the woods


----------



## Jonnycrush

Five “Mae West” for the month of may.


----------



## bottles_inc

Here's 5 dug embossed whiskeys: Charles & Co, Honest Measure, Hollywood, Sir R. Burnett, and H. B. Kirk


----------



## hemihampton

5 Michigan Art Deco Soda's. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> 5.2 for Friday
> It’s still Thursday here- so that little guy snuck in. (5.2 for Thursday?!). Have a great weekend, ya’ll!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If you like Little Sample Bottles I got a Little Harters Sample that would go good with yours if Interested? Let me know? LEON.


----------



## Canadacan

Great stuff gang!...coming in 30 mins late!!!..hahaha! Five from western Canada!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

BillHaddo said:


> Great picture, the paper label is in good condition too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



Thank you! It has the back label, as well. I have 4 hofsteaders and have thought of parting with a couple of them. I think I’d have to keep the labeled one (of course) and the one on the opposite side, for its patina that’s not showing, in the pix. I do like some sick bottles, depending on the bottle ... because you just can’t fake that!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> Here's 5. 3 Quarts with 2 Nu Graps.View attachment 223537



I didn’t realize cone-tops were used for sodas! I used to soak those off, and see what was under the rust... I guess people drank a lot of beer around here, is all I ever found! Dutch lunch anyone? Those were cute! Or acme beer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I didn’t realize cone-tops were used for sodas! I used to soak those off, and see what was under the rust... I guess people drank a lot of beer around here, is all I ever found! Dutch lunch anyone? Those were cute! Or acme beer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You must be from California, Dutch Lunch

 & Acme were common California cans. LEON.


----------



## RCO

Donas12 said:


> Swim bottles you’ve found swimming. How appropriate ! Cool



I've found a few seven up swim when swimming at a certain dock here , never in good condition , maybe some white paint 

only nice seven up swim I can recall seeing in the wild was along a roadway here uncovered when they dug it up 5 or 6 years ago but got smashed to bits , it had full colour .

 when they did that dig I  found several other soda's in good condition that I still have but the seven up got broke


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

Wildcat wrangler said:


> And sticking with my dirty bottle theme- the demijon
> . I really don’t know much about these, other than they are massive, old , dirty, unmarked and blown glass an seem to be catnip to my cats .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A little late on but I have a few to show off. Not really sodas or beers, but some localized bottles either found in nearby abandonned buildings or dumps. I'm quite new to this kind of thing too so tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

hemihampton said:


> If you like Little Sample Bottles I got a Little Harters Sample that would go good with yours if Interested? Let me know? LEON.



Yes! Pix please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Here it is. This comes from 2 different Cities. Dayton Ohio & St. Louis Missouri. The small ones rarely seen & when you do see them most are from Dayton. Mines the rarely seen St. Louis variation.  only 3 3/4 inches. small enough to hold in the Palm of your hand. No Damage.. LEON.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

Holy cow! I love it!


----------



## RCO

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> A little late on but I have a few to show off. Not really sodas or beers, but some localized bottles either found in nearby abandonned buildings or dumps. I'm quite new to this kind of thing too so tell me if I'm wrong.View attachment 225209View attachment 225210View attachment 225212View attachment 225213View attachment 225214




the Browning Harvey jar is kind of interesting , not sure I've seen many jars with an acl image . they were also the newfoundland pepsi bottlers I recall reading that a while back 

seen the Keep Kool bottle many times before they must of been one of the main bottlers there 


not at all familiar with Bennett Brewing co , find a lot of stubby beer bottles without labels in Ontario


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> If you like Little Sample Bottles I got a Little Harters Sample that would go good with yours if Interested? Let me know? LEON.



Not seeing my response here, Leon, so if it shows up 2 times, switching back and forth between my iPad and iPhone has done it to me again! Well, yes, I’m interested? Could you maybe grab a pix? Cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> You must be from California, Dutch LunchView attachment 225187 & Acme were common California cans. LEON.



It shows?! Lol! Yes... both, I thought, were cute. Especially seeing the labels for the first time, out from under the rust, after soaking them off. Bought the first house, and had to choose between leaving all the cool beer cans or all the bottles I dug out there, so I left all the beer cans which probably were knocked down with the old place. Sad, looking back, but the first house was only 1200 sq ft. mistakes in hindsite... I have a few regrets. I think our kind of regrets are worlds different from nermal peoples regrets! Like leaving the ground covered in old tobacco tins, all in great shape? And going back years later to see them rusted out- or leaving hundreds of big old coffee jars, like I’ve never seen since- I took 1 for a piggy bank, only, but those were 1/2 gallon sized with the neat vintage fancy lids? Oh, well!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Donas12 said:


> Here’s my 5 for Friday. All except one are from Canadian provincial capital cities
> Left to right: View attachment 224351
> Whitehorse, Yukon
> Edmonton, Alberta
> Winnipeg, Manitoba
> Hull, Quebec (not the capital)
> St. John’s, Newfoundland



Those are all SO different than any I’ve ever seen here. Really neat. I especially like the center one- Lee’s soda. Lots of thought went into that, I bet! (Like, I made it, ma! My names on a bottle”)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> 5 Michigan Art Deco Soda's. LEON.View attachment 225160



You always bring the best bottles- and just skunk me with the cobalt Hutches- and all the cone tops, and other cans- would just get lost in your collections. I, too, have collections... some say it’s hoarding... some say it’s a museum... I like what I like and find it, right? Lol!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

RCO said:


> the Browning Harvey jar is kind of interesting , not sure I've seen many jars with an acl image . they were also the newfoundland pepsi bottlers I recall reading that a while back
> 
> seen the Keep Kool bottle many times before they must of been one of the main bottlers there
> 
> 
> not at all familiar with Bennett Brewing co , find a lot of stubby beer bottles without labels in Ontario


Yeah the browning harvey also has an embossed partridge on the back. You are also right about the Pepsi destributors. Bennet brewing co was basically just the main stubby here in nl. Back around 1970 or 80. Keep kool was made in st johns, corner brook, and out somewhere in central in three divisions. Quite cool looking bottles non the less


----------



## hemihampton

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Not seeing my response here, Leon, so if it shows up 2 times, switching back and forth between my iPad and iPhone has done it to me again! Well, yes, I’m interested? Could you maybe grab a pix? Cool!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I'm a little confused here, Have no clue what your talking about? are you saying you didn't see my Picture I posted of the little Harters in post #111 ????????


----------



## CanadianBottles

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> Yeah the browning harvey also has an embossed partridge on the back. You are also right about the Pepsi destributors. Bennet brewing co was basically just the main stubby here in nl. Back around 1970 or 80. Keep kool was made in st johns, corner brook, and out somewhere in central in three divisions. Quite cool looking bottles non the less


I really like that Browning Harvey jar too, never seen an ACL jam jar before and it's great that it's a Newfoundland jar.  Anything marked with a Newfoundland company is going to be at least relatively uncommon.  I don't remember ever coming across anything from out there before.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

CanadianBottles said:


> I really like that Browning Harvey jar too, never seen an ACL jam jar before and it's great that it's a Newfoundland jar.  Anything marked with a Newfoundland company is going to be at least relatively uncommon.  I don't remember ever coming across anything from out there before.


They are even hard to find here! I only have 4 and most are broken because of weak glass. On the back, it has a great embossement with a nice partridge and "bh" for browning harvey. I'll show a pic d'once


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> They are even hard to find here! I only have 4 and most are broken because of weak glass. On the back, it has a great embossement with a nice partridge and "bh" for browning harvey. I'll show a pic d'once


----------



## BillHaddo

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> View attachment 225347View attachment 225348


That's a unique bottle to find!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> I'm a little confused here, Have no clue what your talking about? are you saying you didn't see my Picture I posted of the little Harters in post #111 ????????



I’m sorry... I just went back on this thread .... (time travel!) and saw it. It’s adorable! Yes, I want it and promise to keep it away from the spotted hairy kids. Figure out what u want for it, K? I still have some boxes of bottles that have never been cleaned, to look thru- maybe we could trade or cash works well too... it’s always the right color.... & size. Just let me know. Such a cute bottle! You dug that? I miss that kind of stuff. It’s so hard to do, now, except for on my own land in the sticks-everything burned around it during the last 3 years- LA and the bay all moving up here. It’s all bought up and fenced, pretty much, where I used to go. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Donas12

Here’s my five all Canadian 16 ouncers.


----------



## Canadacan

All right let's roll out 5 for Friday...it's Friday somewhere right!...5 from Stubby


----------



## BillHaddo

Here's five Ontario embossed acl.s.



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

Donas12 said:


> Here’s my five all Canadian 16 ouncers. View attachment 225477


I have seen the sub crest before, but not the others. I made  a mistake because I left the one I found outside and I forgot about it. Ugh.... regrets man


----------



## RCO

Donas12 said:


> Here’s my five all Canadian 16 ouncers. View attachment 225477



I haven't seen that 16 oz stubby before , never found that one in the wild , find the other sizes 7 oz / 10 oz now and then


----------



## RCO

its the may long weekend , so 5 - 7 oz green ginger ale bottles from cottage country north of the city 

Garlands North Bay
Temagami dry - North bay 
Simcoe Beverages - Orillia 
Muskoka Dry - gravenhurst 
Lake of Bays beverages - Huntsville


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

RCO said:


> its the may long weekend , so 5 - 7 oz green ginger ale bottles from cottage country north of the city
> 
> Garlands North Bay
> Temagami dry - North bay
> Simcoe Beverages - Orillia
> Muskoka Dry - gravenhurst
> Lake of Bays beverages - Huntsville
> 
> View attachment 225481



Those are just so cool! ALL of them, you guys. I’m waiting for the sun to come up, so I can take pix of mine but i’ll get them. I am feeling a little ripped off, here on the west coast, because I have never seen even 1 of any of these bottles, and I mean none of ANY that have been posted today, on the fives. Under privileged, I guess....I’ve been to at least 80 bottle shows-been to many, many bottle shows. I didn’t know the bottles would be so different,between the east coast and west coast . Schooled again! This thread is awesome... I find myself picking out my bottles on Thursday, and waiting to see what y’all will come up with. Fun stuff here! And a chance to learn some thing. (And clean up 5 of my own.... at this rate I will be done around Christmas... Christmas of 2030!)

I have seen the rc cola!
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHaddo

RCO said:


> its the may long weekend , so 5 - 7 oz green ginger ale bottles from cottage country north of the city
> 
> Garlands North Bay
> Temagami dry - North bay
> Simcoe Beverages - Orillia
> Muskoka Dry - gravenhurst
> Lake of Bays beverages - Huntsville
> 
> View attachment 225481


You've posted some difficult to find greens,nice!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Donas12

Canadacan said:


> All right let's roll out 5 for Friday...it's Friday somewhere right!...5 from Stubby View attachment 225479


Great set! Would like to acquire that sweet quart someday...


----------



## Donas12

BillHaddo said:


> Here's five Ontario embossed acl.s.View attachment 225480
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Nice grouping! Especially like the Cold Spring and Maedel’s.


----------



## RCO

BillHaddo said:


> You've posted some difficult to find greens,nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



the lake of bays was the hardest one to find, I had found a couple swimming with no acl left . eventually I got lucky and found one at an antique store up north .


----------



## Crushy

Keep the 5's coming.  They are great.    In honour of the Queen Victoria Day weekend here in Canada, here are five that display crowns.   I'm sure others will have more dynamic examples on this theme but had to start somewhere.    Enjoy the long weekend.


----------



## treeguyfred

This is a great thread, durned fun as H E double hockey sticks!

Here's a Five for Friday from NJ

Five Warranted/Registered, plated, liquor - grocer, advertisement flasks

Big grins,
Fred


----------



## BillHaddo

Donas12 said:


> Nice grouping! Especially like the Cold Spring and Maedel’s.


Thanks, the Cold Spring was a house brand, they were a Pepsi bottler, same with Maedel's, they bottled Kist, thus the resemblance to the Kist bottles we're familiar with. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I’m sorry... I just went back on this thread .... (time travel!) and saw it. It’s adorable! Yes, I want it and promise to keep it away from the spotted hairy kids. Figure out what u want for it, K? I still have some boxes of bottles that have never been cleaned, to look thru- maybe we could trade or cash works well too... it’s always the right color.... & size. Just let me know. Such a cute bottle! You dug that? I miss that kind of stuff. It’s so hard to do, now, except for on my own land in the sticks-everything burned around it during the last 3 years- LA and the bay all moving up here. It’s all bought up and fenced, pretty much, where I used to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




would trade for any old Beer Cans you may still have? or Bottles. Don't want to Hijack this post, PM Me. LEON.


----------



## JKL

5 pretty cool green 10oz ACL from Ontario.
Niagara Dry Ginger Ale - Niagara Falls
Moran's Ginger Ale - St Catharines
Wishing Well - London Ont
J & J Beverages - Fort William 
Elders Beverages - Kingston


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

Thank God it’s finally Friday! We have here: 

Tolenas soda works
Jackson soda works
Laton soda workd
Another Jackson soda works (its different)
Another Tolenas soda springs (it’s different)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Thank God it’s finally Friday! We have here:
> 
> Tolenas soda works
> Jackson soda works
> Laton soda workd
> Another Jackson soda works (its different)
> Another Tolenas soda springs (it’s different)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Always the Gemini.....
We have:

Martinellis soda works ms
Bottle seal co pat 86 Baltimore 
B. (The B is not me but I love this 1-ruff)
Palmetto brewery craver & Kirsten props Charleston SC (how did that get in here?)
El Dorato


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Nice Bottles. Sent you a PM Wildcat. LEON.


----------



## Canadacan

Crushy said:


> Keep the 5's coming.  They are great.    In honour of the Queen Victoria Day weekend here in Canada, here are five that display crowns.   I'm sure others will have more dynamic examples on this theme but had to start somewhere.    Enjoy the long weekend.


Just knocked my socks off with that 6oz Buckingham!!!!...Whoa!!!!if you wana ever sell it I'm your man!


----------



## Crushy

Canadacan said:


> Just knocked my socks off with that 6oz Buckingham!!!!...Whoa!!!!if you wana ever sell it I'm your man!


Thanks.  It's pretty sweet.   Can't remember where I picked it up but it's been a while.   I've come to understand that they're not very common.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

Donas12 said:


> Here’s my five all Canadian 16 ouncers. View attachment 225477


I can't remember where the sun crest I'd made. Where to?


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter

RCO said:


> its the may long weekend , so 5 - 7 oz green ginger ale bottles from cottage country north of the city
> 
> Garlands North Bay
> Temagami dry - North bay
> Simcoe Beverages - Orillia
> Muskoka Dry - gravenhurst
> Lake of Bays beverages - Huntsville
> 
> View attachment 225481


That lake or bays beverages is very similar to a newfie bottle I dug called lakeside beverages. It has an almost identical design!


----------



## RCO

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> That lake or bays beverages is very similar to a newfie bottle I dug called lakeside beverages. It has an almost identical design!



obviously those 2 bottlers aren't related but they do have a similar design / theme on the bottle


----------



## treeguyfred

I'm sorry bottle friends...I didn't realize that this is a soda bottle thread. I will keep the theme on point and topical!
~Fred


----------



## hemihampton

treeguyfred said:


> I'm sorry bottle friends...I didn't realize that this is a soda bottle thread. I will keep the theme on point and topical!
> ~Fred



I'm not sure if it is?


----------



## UncleBruce

treeguyfred said:


> I'm sorry bottle friends...I didn't realize that this is a soda bottle thread. I will keep the theme on point and topical!
> ~Fred


It isn't just for sodas.  If you like it we want to see it.  5 for Fridays is the initial title.


----------



## Toma777

I like seeing the old cans. Brings back memories of the pop-top cans, and those pop-top rings all over the ground.


----------



## Donas12

Have thoroughly enjoyed seeing everyone’s weekly 5’s!
Here’s mine from Pete’s Bottling - Grande Prairie, Alberta.


----------



## RCO

Donas12 said:


> Have thoroughly enjoyed seeing everyone’s weekly 5’s!
> Here’s mine from Pete’s Bottling - Grande Prairie, Alberta.
> View attachment 225789



never really heard of this bottler before but considering its from Grande Prairie that make sense as its an area I've never been to or focused on


----------



## RCO

5 large 10 oz green bottles from major brands -

 Mountain Dew , Teem , Sprite , Fresca , Canada Dry Wink 

all were found in the wild in my area except the fresca I bought it at a used store although did find a second fresca bottle like it in the wild last summer so I have 2


----------



## JKL

Here are 5 Hillybilly Mountain Dew I picked up working in a gas station/general store in Northern Ontario.  So around 1982.
3 English and 2 French "Filled by"
Bill and Dot
Essie and Bill
Herb and Ruby
Rene et Yvette (French)
Paul et Denise (French)

not pictured
Jim and Clara
Clem and Gert


----------



## BillHaddo

I too am finding the Friday Fives very interesting! Here's 5 from the '20's and '30's, Ontario and Quebec bottles


----------



## Donas12

JKL said:


> Here are 5 Hillybilly Mountain Dew I picked up working in a gas station/general store in Northern Ontario.  So around 1982.
> 3 English and 2 French "Filled by"
> Bill and Dot
> Essie and Bill
> Herb and Ruby
> Rene et Yvette (French)
> Paul et Denise (French)
> 
> not pictured
> Jim and Clara
> Clem and GertView attachment 225794


Nice set! Do you know how many different Canadian versions there are?


----------



## RCO

JKL said:


> Here are 5 Hillybilly Mountain Dew I picked up working in a gas station/general store in Northern Ontario.  So around 1982.
> 3 English and 2 French "Filled by"
> Bill and Dot
> Essie and Bill
> Herb and Ruby
> Rene et Yvette (French)
> Paul et Denise (French)
> 
> not pictured
> Jim and Clara
> Clem and GertView attachment 225794




as mentioned I've found a couple of those hillbilly mountain dews in the wild here , a couple were along roads and they still had most colour , also a couple swimming that had no acl left 

never seen those French ones in Ontario , I didn't know it was even that popular in quebec


----------



## JKL

Donas12 said:


> Nice set! Do you know how many different Canadian versions there are?


I really have no idea how many Canadian versions there are.  I have a total of 5 English and 2 French then one with no "Filled By".   Four of the ones in the picture have It'll Tickle your innard (2 in each language) one has the hillbilly only.   I would be curious to know many there are as well.


----------



## RCO

BillHaddo said:


> I too am finding the Friday Fives very interesting! Here's 5 from the '20's and '30's, Ontario and Quebec bottles



I have the Howdy and Quinte Dry bottle , whats odd is I found my quinte dry bottle swimming in a local lake despite the fact I'm no where near Belleville


----------



## JKL

RCO said:


> as mentioned I've found a couple of those hillbilly mountain dews in the wild here , a couple were along roads and they still had most colour , also a couple swimming that had no acl left
> 
> never seen those French ones in Ontario , I didn't know it was even that popular in quebec


These Mountain Dew were all full when I got them, the new bottle design was out but the old were still refilled.  So it's pretty cool that I actually popped the cap on those bottles and drank the Dew straight out the bottle!


----------



## JKL

BillHaddo said:


> I too am finding the Friday Fives very interesting! Here's 5 from the '20's and '30's, Ontario and Quebec bottles


Great bottles Bill!  The natural light is the best way to take pictures of the embossed bottles.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

I got my 5 whatcha mic-call-it’s? Which is pretty good, for a gal with a mouth full of stitches and a gut full of norco! (Oral surgery- Monday- do I know how to have a good time!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I can’t tell u what these whatcha-mic-call-it’s ARE, brand wise outside of the Ross & the Chochrine & co.... and the Torpedo- but I like them. Couldn’t imagine drinking out of these heavy things- I’d probably need more mouth surgery! I’d have a great excuse for spills, though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHaddo

JKL said:


> Great bottles Bill! The natural light is the best way to take pictures of the embossed bottles.


Thanks, they just do not present well in a cabinet, nice hillbilly collection!!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadacan

*Oh yeah its 5Five for Friday!... here are five random ACL quarts... the Double Cola is a new addition!*


----------



## M.C.Glass

JKL said:


> Yes, that is the 6th I just picked up.  The other is the 1st bottle but with the dark blue button on the neck.


Do you have the one with the misspelled “REFRESHIHG” on the back? #1 style


----------



## JKL

MCglass said:


> Do you have the one with the misspelled “REFRESHIHG” on the back? #1 style


@MCglass I'm glad you pointed that out.  I went to take a look and it does have "refreshing" spelled out as "refreshihg".  That was pretty cool to see.  Thanks


----------



## Donas12

A little early but here’s my 5 for Friday.
11oz beehives from Ontario.
Bowmanville, Kitchener, Brighton, North Bay and Kingston.


----------



## JKL

Five 6pk cardboard carriers with bottles.
These look great on display.


----------



## RCO

tried to get a good pic of 5 smaller beehive bottles with embossing but not sure how

- Thomas bros Galt , Howdy - Kitchener , Dominion Bottling Works Kirkland Lake , Walkers Beverages Orangeville , Brighton Bottling Works


----------



## BillHaddo

Five from Ontario; Vess, Walker's, Dandy Dry, Alex Robertson and Reinhart's.



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

BillHaddo said:


> Five from Ontario; Vess, Walker's, Dandy Dry, Alex Robertson and Reinhart's.View attachment 226102
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



not sure I've seen that green Walker's Orangeville before , well I don't have one  , likely from same or similar time period as the beehive bottle I have . the green one for ginger ale instead of soda pop in the clear one .


----------



## BillHaddo

RCO said:


> not sure I've seen that green Walker's Orangeville before , well I don't have one , likely from same or similar time period as the beehive bottle I have . the green one for ginger ale instead of soda pop in the clear one .


Your beehive one is new to me, nice; here's another clear variation, I wonder if it came in green?



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

BillHaddo said:


> Your beehive one is new to me, nice; here's another clear variation, I wonder if it came in green?View attachment 226117
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



have that clear one too , never seen it in any other colours such as green so would assume it only comes in clear 

had never seen the walker's beehive before either until I found it at the Toronto bottle show in 2018 , never seen any others since , not sure how long they used it but walker's operated in Orangeville for some time and main bottler in that area


----------



## Donas12

RCO said:


> tried to get a good pic of 5 smaller beehive bottles with embossing but not sure how
> 
> - Thomas bros Galt , Howdy - Kitchener , Dominion Bottling Works Kirkland Lake , Walkers Beverages Orangeville , Brighton Bottling Works
> View attachment 226097


Some really nice ones there !


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

JKL said:


> Five 6pk cardboard carriers with bottles.
> These look great on display.
> View attachment 226088View attachment 226089View attachment 226090View attachment 226091View attachment 226092



I just bet they do look great on display! Those are really so cool. I love the carriers... probably never would have traded most of mine if I ever saw them displayed like that, since back in the day....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

BillHaddo said:


> Your beehive one is new to me, nice; here's another clear variation, I wonder if it came in green?View attachment 226117
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk





BillHaddo said:


> Your beehive one is new to me, nice; here's another clear variation, I wonder if it came in green?View attachment 226117
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



. That’s amazing. Are u on the east coast? People including the sellers at any bottle show would just crap if they saw these or your Ontario green beauties (especially the 2 on both ends of your lineup! I’m telling y’all... bottles are SO different on either coast apparently. Something you guys taught me. And I’ve been playing with bottles 40 yrs... a very sheltered life, really! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

Donas12 said:


> Some really nice ones there !



pre covid I found a lot of different bottles when I was traveling around , so far hasn't even been any yard sales here . no one seems to want to have one 

have noticed a lot of free stuff at drives ways this year , often furniture but sometimes other things , one lady put out a bunch of books but were extra's/damaged from a used store they couldn't sell 

I have no idea when there will be another bottle show in Ontario , maybe spring 2022 but not even sure that is a sure thing


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Ok, I’m late, but here are my 5 




Pepsi, Chico soda co., Dr Pepper, Howdie (of Nehi), and a local coke. Chico Soda co is from my area, as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

RCO said:


> pre covid I found a lot of different bottles when I was traveling around , so far hasn't even been any yard sales here . no one seems to want to have one
> 
> have noticed a lot of free stuff at drives ways this year , often furniture but sometimes other things , one lady put out a bunch of books but were extra's/damaged from a used store they couldn't sell
> 
> I have no idea when there will be another bottle show in Ontario , maybe spring 2022 but not even sure that is a sure thing



I am hoping they bring it back, here but it’s always in Nov and again in feb, so.... as there’s not much to do for people! I kept busy getting the new off my patio boat and rock climbing and getting huge crystals, even all winter, with a massive dewalt heater onboard but most people sat home and went crazy. (Best friend and neighbor, Judy, is a shrink... yes, they went off the deep!). Cat shows canceled, everything. But bottle shows are a big deal here, so I really hope they bring them back, in nov. they are opening everything they can, now, but it feels like that could come back to haunt... check out Halloween’s blue moon... I love it there at night! BBQ and just chill....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I am hoping they bring it back, here but it’s always in Nov and again in feb, so.... as there’s not much to do for people! I kept busy getting the new off my patio boat and rock climbing and getting huge crystals, even all winter, with a massive dewalt heater onboard but most people sat home and went crazy. (Best friend and neighbor, Judy, is a shrink... yes, they went off the deep!). Cat shows canceled, everything. But bottle shows are a big deal here, so I really hope they bring them back, in nov. they are opening everything they can, now, but it feels like that could come back to haunt... check out Halloween’s blue moon... I love it there at night! BBQ and just chill....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

I better add 1- 6 for Saturday?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Donas12

Here’s my Canadian green 5 of the same style.
Drumheller Alberta
Weyburn Saskatchewan 
Moose Jaw Saskatchewan 
North Battleford Saskatchewan 
Yorkton Saskatchewan


----------



## RCO

likely take a pass this week , still have more bottles I'd like to post just need to get clear pictures of them which has proved challenging


----------



## BillHaddo

Five more greens; Niagara Falls, Windsor, Toronto, Port Colborne and Brantford. 



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnycrush

Five Old Colony


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

Canadacan said:


> Alright!...it's Friday again! btw I just want to say....fantastic stuff being posted gang!
> Here's 5 for Friday.... Five O-C Beverages!
> 
> View attachment 223940





Canadacan said:


> Alright!...it's Friday again! btw I just want to say....fantastic stuff being posted gang!
> Here's 5 for Friday.... Five O-C Beverages!
> 
> View attachment 223940



Great lineup! Nicely chosen and put together- nice shot. I like the way the lines of the blinds Accentuate the lines in the bottles!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

Ok…. I’m a little late but…. Graduations and birthdays and company, ect , here are my 5! 























And these 5 that I was getting ready to sell- or trade- 
to make room for more bottles, if anyone’s interested! I know some of the pix are repeats- this is a recap? Have a great weekend, y’all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

hemihampton said:


> would trade for any old Beer Cans you may still have? or Bottles. Don't want to Hijack this post, PM Me. LEON.



Check ur messages... I hope that went thru!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

decided to do something a bit different , last weekend I found a clearly Canadian mineral water bottle and its now the 5th clearly Canadian bottle I've found , unfortuently none of these bottles have the original blue metal caps

bluish one with embossing , mineral water , peach , alpine berries , strawberry

clearly Canadian surged in popularity in the 90's then disappeared , although apparently you can still buy it but not sure where


----------



## Cola-Coca

5 nice steel soda-pop cans


----------



## Crushy

5 Canadian art deco bottles I've picked up recently - Left to right:

*Orange Quench* 6.5 oz W.M. Taylor & Son Ltd, Owen Sound ON 1937
*Orange Dandy      *7oz  Toronto 1924
*Chocolate Kiss* 6.5 oz (was told it's from Kitchener ca 1924-34)
*Canadian Bottlers Association* 6oz reg. 1928
*Punch* 6.5 oz United Bottlers Ltd (was told its from Toronto or Hamilton)

 If anyone has more info on them, please share.  Thanks.


----------



## RCO

Crushy said:


> 5 Canadian art deco bottles I've picked up recently - Left to right:
> 
> *Orange Quench* 6.5 oz W.M. Taylor & Son Ltd, Owen Sound ON 1937
> *Orange Dandy      *7oz  Toronto 1924
> *Chocolate Kiss* 6.5 oz (was told it's from Kitchener ca 1924-34)
> *Canadian Bottlers Association* 6oz reg. 1928
> *Punch* 6.5 oz United Bottlers Ltd (was told its from Toronto or Hamilton)
> 
> If anyone has more info on them, please share.  Thanks.



I have all those bottles except the bottlers association one . 

the chocolate kiss is from Kitchener , Kiss Beverages operated in that city in the time period mentioned , don't know a lot about them but would of been a growing city at the time and they were one of the main bottlers 

the punch is from London Ontario , united bottlers was located there . is only location its listed as operating


----------



## Crushy

RCO said:


> I have all those bottles except the bottlers association one .
> 
> the chocolate kiss is from Kitchener , Kiss Beverages operated in that city in the time period mentioned , don't know a lot about them but would of been a growing city at the time and they were one of the main bottlers
> 
> the punch is from London Ontario , united bottlers was located there . is only location its listed as operating


Thanks for the info.    I'm a Crush guy from western Canada, so not too familiar with these Ontario bottlers.  Are these one common or hard to get?


----------



## JKL

Crushy said:


> Thanks for the info.    I'm a Crush guy from western Canada, so not too familiar with these Ontario bottlers.  Are these one common or hard to get?


I recognize two of those bottles.  Been a few I have seen posted that I sold!  Glad to see them on the site.


----------



## BillHaddo

Friday five; Toronto, Aurora,Toronto, Georgetown and North Bay.



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Crushy

JKL said:


> I recognize two of those bottles.  Been a few I have seen posted that I sold!  Glad to see them on the site.


Thanks for sharing them with us.   Love the variety in the deco bottles and the focus on 'fashion over function'.


----------



## JKL

BillHaddo said:


> Friday five; Toronto, Aurora,Toronto, Georgetown and North Bay.View attachment 226615
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


That's great selection!


----------



## Jonnycrush

Five Orange Crush Bottling Company Bottles
From left to right
One from Iron Mountain Mich.
Green-Maple Products Corp. from St. Johnsbury, VT
Fleur des Lys’ from Binghampton, NY
Extra Fine Beverages from Gastonia, NC
Green-Pocomoke MD.


----------



## BillHaddo

Jonnycrush said:


> Five Orange Crush Bottling Company Bottles
> From left to right
> One from Iron Mountain Mich.
> Green-Maple Products Corp. from St. Johnsbury, VT
> Fleur des Lys’ from Binghampton, NY
> Extra Fine Beverages from Gastonia, NC
> Green-Pocomoke MD. View attachment 226617


A nice variety and colours of Crush product bottles!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## JKL

Crushy said:


> Thanks for sharing them with us.   Love the variety in the deco bottles and the focus on 'fashion over function'.


Those bottles are beautiful.  Fantastic designs.



Crushy said:


> Thanks for the info.    I'm a Crush guy from western Canada, so not too familiar with these Ontario bottlers.  Are these one common or hard to get?


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

RCO said:


> I have all those bottles except the bottlers association one .
> 
> the chocolate kiss is from Kitchener , Kiss Beverages operated in that city in the time period mentioned , don't know a lot about them but would of been a growing city at the time and they were one of the main bottlers
> 
> the punch is from London Ontario , united bottlers was located there . is only location its listed as operating



Those are so beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

Here are my Friday five:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




5 whiskeys- for the 2 root canals I had yesterday. I’m not a drinking gal, but this is the kind of thing that could persuade me to rethink that!

1. Jesse Moore of San Francisco
2. Duffy Whiskey of NY
3. Wright & Taylor of Kentucky 
4. Prohibition bottle, so who knows! Thanks a lot prohibition!
5. And another sweet Jesse Moore- because I just can’t get enough of Jesse Moore!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshparshey

hemihampton said:


> 5 Lucky Strikes Cones.View attachment 223556


Dang one hell of a collection my friend


----------



## BillHaddo

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Here are my Friday five:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 whiskeys- for the 2 root canals I had yesterday. I’m not a drinking gal, but this is the kind of thing that could persuade me to rethink that!
> 
> 1. Jesse Moore of San Francisco
> 2. Duffy Whiskey of NY
> 3. Wright & Taylor of Kentucky
> 4. Prohibition bottle, so who knows! Thanks a lot prohibition!
> 5. And another sweet Jesse Moore- because I just can’t get enough of Jesse Moore!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A really nice group of clear,clean, amber bottles!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## mrosman

Hi BillHado... nice collection of bottles by Orange Crush Bottling Companies, yet not Orange Crush drinks. The first, from Iron Mountain, Michigan, is also seen coming from Henrietta, GA. It is 7oz., dated 1936. The second, a very pretty 8oz. bottle from Vermont Maple Syrup Co., St. Johnsburry, Vt., sometimes clear, sometimes green. Next a 6oz, 1929 'Fleur des Lys" pattern from Binghamton, N.Y..... a big centre for both Orange Crush drinks and bottles made by the Orange Crush bottling company for other brands... and finally a 7oz, clear or green with vertical flutes from Winston Salem, N.C... again not an Orange Crush drink...Michael


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

BillHaddo said:


> Friday five; Toronto, Aurora,Toronto, Georgetown and North Bay.View attachment 226615
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



Amazing- I’ve never seen any of these. Those are really cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Jonnycrush said:


> Five Orange Crush Bottling Company Bottles
> From left to right
> One from Iron Mountain Mich.
> Green-Maple Products Corp. from St. Johnsbury, VT
> Fleur des Lys’ from Binghampton, NY
> Extra Fine Beverages from Gastonia, NC
> Green-Pocomoke MD. View attachment 226617



The next time I go back that way…. I’m bringing home bottles! I didn’t even think of that last time- those are great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

Joshparshey said:


> Dang one hell of a collection my friend




That was only 5 cans, got about 5,000 more. LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Is it Friday, yet?! Because it feels like it should be Friday….. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO

wanted to do a red/white them for Canada day which awkwardly falls on a Thursday this year ( july 1st )

some of these may have been posted already - lock city SOO Ont , Penetang bottling co , Vitality Petawawa , Evenageline , Mountain - Brockville


----------



## bottle-bud

Here's five from St. Louis in red/white in honor of Canada!


----------



## Torringtontg25

Picked 5 at random. Left to right: Hy-Grade, Hamilton Ohio. 1915 Coke, Lexington KY. 7up, no town. Springer's, Louisville KY. Parfay, Lexington KY.


----------



## Torringtontg25

And my one red and white soda for the upcoming Canada Day, an Ayer's from Bowling Green KY.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

Here are my 5/ we have been waiting for the “golden hour” for pix. We have 5 natural amethyst bottles- I know because I dug 4 up way back- the sample whiskey is the only one I didn’t pull out of a dump. I was shooting for 5? But really now that I have my glasses on, a rum bottle snuck in this line up! 
1. Geo Wisseman from Sacramento CA
2. Unmarked whiskey
3. A “Monogram RG& CO. From Philada” sample whiskey bottle (I found last week)
4. “Sheehan’s Canada malt whiskey”
5. The poser of the group but maybe the most fun…
“Bay Rum H Michelsen St Thomas” (takes me back to working 
In Jamaica at Bob Marleys Tuff Gong studio when I used to
manage.)

Anyway, now I’m on the search for 1 more REAL amethyst whiskey. You would not believe the purple bottles in the house I was burned on. I never heard of irradiated bottle before guys! And the price tags I left on those…. Ouch! Once they were my new favorite ones- now- hey, eBay!? Have a great weekend, y’all- it’s supposed to be 115-117 here all next week so when the going gets tuff, I hit the lake or what’s left of it…. Shady cove, bbq on the boat…. & just chill in the water!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

Because someone’s got to school these geese! Now class……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton

5 Different 7 UP's with the Swim suite Model from 5 different Michigan Cities. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Toma777 said:


> I like seeing the old cans. Brings back memories of the pop-top cans, and those pop-top rings all over the ground.



Somebody dated that Commercial wrong, it can't be 1963, ring tops did not exist in 1963. LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> Because someone’s got to school these geese! Now class……
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And in honor of Canada day, I plan to school your geese! They will be Learn-ed Canadian geese- doctors and such-by the time they fly back home. AND- I’m pretty white right now, because of too much windy weather, lately, to take the boat out…. I’m pasty white but am sure I will turn red before the day is finished, in honor of the great red and white, right? Happy Thursday, y’all! 


How did I end up with 2 names on this?  And does anyone know how to delete 1 account, because I never know who I’m signed in as….   Anyway 1 and the same, here.  Kat. >^..^<

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

BillHaddo said:


> Friday five; Toronto, Aurora,Toronto, Georgetown and North Bay.View attachment 226615
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



Those are way-cool! I love the colors and am amazed u found 5 in the same colors….


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cola-Coca

5 shot glasses


----------



## BillHaddo

Five large sodas!



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cola-Coca

Beautiful pic Bill !


----------



## JKL

BillHaddo said:


> Five large sodas!View attachment 227120
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


You knocked it out of the park with these bottles!!  Very nice!!


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus

hemihampton said:


> Here's 5. 3 Quarts with 2 Nu Graps.View attachment 223537



Nice NuGrape cans! Any info about NuGrape you're willing to share? I pull bottles once in a while here in MA, never seen a can.


----------



## hemihampton

The first older nu grape can on far left use to be pretty rare until there was a recent find of them. LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

BillHaddo said:


> Five large sodas!View attachment 227120
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



Those are really so pretty! I love the embossing and the shot.  Are they made by the same company, because they look like they were destined to be together. Anyway, beautiful!  I missed out on Friday because the fires around here have really messed with the internet here. Im about sick of all these fires every year, burning my town and area. One of these is burning where I rock climb and find huge crystal clusters…. Just got back from there.  
Today:  .j
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pg[/IMG]
And last year:




And the year before- this is from my front yard?!  (Fire tornado)
:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel lucky, but it’s really getting old. That would be part of my hometown going up…. Entire neighborhoods.
Over 1000 homes!


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks

Here's 5 New York state green deco style soda's.
Broadway Dry 
L D"Amico & Sons Mechanicsville NY
Qualtop Rochester NY
Salt City Syracuse NY
Clearock Abele Bottling Peekskill NY


----------



## BillHaddo

Wow, I've never found any decos in green, nice!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## bottle-bud

I like the green glass bottles, here a 5, 7-ounce green glass, all bottled in St. Louis


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy

5 pepsis all found in a farm dump.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat

My Friday 5 poison bottles- love the cobalt poisons but most don’t offer a clue as to what was in them, other than poison! Seems like they needed a lot of that, around, back then. The bottles seem so unique and for me, it’s hard to go wrong with cobalt!

Stepping out of the soda 5- because I’m running low, and would have to go bottle shopping- (oh, no!!  Lol)  I hear it’s 5 of what you like,so…. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Just realized I owe you guys 5 for last week, so here are 5 fun ones for last week. I’m thinking that really, the quack/cure/remedy bottles (is there a difference?!) are my favorites.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





#1 Piso’s cure for consumption hazelltine & co. 
In green
#2 Lenape Elixer liniment tonic with Lenape Indian head on front
#3 Leonard’s ear oil- Tiny megaphones and antiseptic eardrums, y’all!
#4. Warner’s safe kidney & liver cure The label is cute!
#5 A full bottle of Kemp’s balsam for that cough-
Complete with a tiny cork screw and box with pamphlet 

First we have Piso’s, looking pretty innocent till you realize the base of the contents was Alcohol then you have morphine, opium, a lot of cannabis, a pinch of chloroform -intended use on infant to 80 for the consumption! This is an early one as it says Piso’s cure for consumption then in 1906 a law was passed that they could do say specifically what it cures- so it went to Piso’s cure.



			http://www.memoryelixir.com/lenapeliquid/history3.htm
		


Among the most notorious quack nostrums for consumption (tuberculosis), was “Píso’s Cure,” dating from the Civil War. It was no cure at all, and was cynically promoted by a trio of partners whom one writer terms, “a marketeer, a medic and a moneybags.”

Its marketeer was one Ezra T. Hazeltine, who named the product Píso’s (more on this presently) and the enterprise Hazeltine & Company. The medic was Dr. Macajah C. Talbott (a graduate of the Buffalo Medical School) who came up with the formula for Píso’s. And the moneybags was a wealthy businessman, Myron Waters. All three lived in Warren, Pennsylvania. Founded in 1864, the company had, in a few years (by 1870), expanded the making of “Píso’s Cure for Consumption” by building a factory on an island of the Allegheny River flowing by Warren (Sullivan 2007).

It has been a mystery why Hazeltine used the name Píso. As Jack Sullivan states (2007), “An ancient Roman family bore that name but its members were politicians, not physicians.” However, I offer the suggestion that the name may derive from Willem Píso (1611–1678), a famous Dutch physician and naturalist who was an expedition doctor in Brazil for the Dutch West India company (1637–1644) and who became an important founder of the field of tropical medicine (“Willem Píso” 2018).

In any event, Píso’s Cure originally contained opium—a drug regarded with revulsion because returning Civil War veterans were often addicted, having been treated with opiates for the pain of their wounds. By 1872, anticipating Congress’ ban on opium derivatives in patent medicines, Píso’s hucksters dropped those ingredients from its formula; however, they retained cannabis, chloroform, and alcohol—while not listing them on the label. Píso’s “cured” nothing, only giving the purchaser the illusion of getting better by making him feel better.

Again, in anticipation of more restrictions (which came in 1905 with passage of the Pure Food and Drug Act), Píso’s hawkers removed their complained-of phrase “for Consumption.” They shrewdly replaced it with “for Coughs and Colds” which they claimed were conditions that led to tuberculosis (Sullivan 2007). When in 1907 the FDA cautioned proprietary medicine sellers against using the word “cure,” Hazeltine & Co. changed their labels to read “Píso’s Remedy.” Piso bottles changed as well. (Of two shown from my collection in the photo, both about 51/8 inches tall, the aqua one is oldest, the emerald-green one lacking the word “Consumption.” Píso bottles are also seen in olive and amber.)

“
Stripped of its opiates and in time its alcohol and cannabis, Píso’s reign effectively ended shortly before World War II. However a pharmacist in Warren did continue to concoct small batches of a cough medicine of that name for a time. Chloroform was banned from such products in 1947, and the last vestige I have found of a Piso product was an ad of 1948 (Sullivan 2007; Fike 2006, 74, 104).”





Have u seen this? I can’t find it, but that label is really funny. Lenape liquid.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And then there’s Leonard….

Tiny Megaphones:” Leonard Invisible Antiseptic Eardrums
In the 1900s, A.O. Leonard of New York City engaged in a mail-order business selling his “Invisible Antiseptic Ear Drums,” which he claimed could cure deafness. Artificial eardrums were quite popular during the turn of the century, particularly in the United States; numerous companies advertised and sold all sorts of eardrums as cures for deafness. Some of these eardrum designs were even patented.

photo 5

photo 4

Leonard’s business relied on letters from patients expressing their fondness for his product and offering their own testimonies. The product wasn’t cheap–$5.00 for a pair and included “Leonard Ear Oil.” Additional bottles of the oil were sold at $1.00, only for those who had already purchased the eardrums. During 1917-18, Leonard began to cease his mail-order business for the eardrum, instead promoting the “Leonard ear oil” as a separate product. The oil, which boasted it could cure irremediable deafness, was sold through drug stores. The patient was advised to rub the oil at the back of the ear (rather than inside the ears), and in the nostrils. It was supposedly especially beneficial for individuals suffering from catarrh.

photo

Around the same time, the Department of Health at the City of New York obtained some of the oil and analyzed its components. The oil included: petrolatum, soft soap (ammonium oleate), oleic acid, camphor, eucalyptol, alcohol, and water. Shortly after, the Department of Health lodged a complaint against Leonard; he was then arrested and arraigned, judged guilty of making false and misleading claims. On 14 July 1918, he was sentenced to thirty days in jail or to pay a fine of $250. He paid the fine. The Department of Health additionally notified all druggists to discontinue selling or promoting “Leonard ear oil” or even the eardrums.

Leonard may have ceased his business in New York, but apparently started anew in Cleveland, where once again, the Commissioner of Health of Cleveland issued an order to discontinue Leonard’s products. Apparently Leonard also had a Canadian distributor in Toronto (Martby Brothers, Ltd).

photo 1

This is a classic, but still so fun to read. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And kemp’s balsam for that sore throat that cough- smokers cough- here, give your kids and everyone some balsam and chloroform!




They will sleep good! Love this stuff.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHaddo

Other than Orange Crush, I have only found a few amber sodas here in Ontario. 



Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadacan

Hey gang!..Happy Friday the 13th!...it's been a while...here's five of the rarest Mae West Crushes on the planet!


----------



## Donas12

Canadacan said:


> Hey gang!..Happy Friday the 13th!...it's been a while...here's five of the rarest Mae West Crushes on the planet! View attachment 228617


Wow !!!


----------



## Donas12

For Friday… 5 different Canadian Fanta quarts.


----------



## Jamdam

Now, for something different! It’s still Friday so being a little nuts about inks, here’s 5 for your enjoyment.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Jamdam said:


> Now, for something different! It’s still Friday so being a little nuts about inks, here’s 5 for your enjoyment.View attachment 228641



Very nice… 5 umbrellas in such nice colors- really impressive! I love the inks, too…. And recently looked up some of mine. They have really gone up in price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

5 from the health and beauty section!

1. Wm J Bryan- apothecary San Francisco
2. Kkonishi & co -apothecary-Hawaiian bottle 
3. Frostilla- fragrant lotion
4. Vegetable cosmetic-palmers lotion
5. Ponds extract- (and that is all it says!) 












By 1938, they had gone high tech!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler

Donas12 said:


> Wow !!!



Those are so cool and just perfect for Friday the 13th…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnycrush

Canadacan said:


> Hey gang!..Happy Friday the 13th!...it's been a while...here's five of the rarest Mae West Crushes on the planet! View attachment 228617


Those bottles are Awesome, seen them in other posts, but always like seeming them again


----------



## Donas12

Here’s 5 from different Cdn provinces
(L to R) British Columbia, Alberta, Manitoba, Ontario and Quebec.
Happy Friday!


----------



## Canadacan

Donas12 said:


> Here’s 5 from different Cdn provinces
> (L to R) British Columbia, Alberta, Manitoba, Ontario and Quebec.
> Happy Friday!
> Nice line up.. Rob Roy is a great one, just got mine this year!


----------



## tsims

Crushy said:


> Here's my 5 for today.   Early pop bottles from the Calgary Brewing and Malting Company.  The two paper labels aren't great (one is barely there) but here they are.


Would you be interested in selling your Calgary brewing & Malting bottles per chance?


----------



## Jstorm

Canadacan said:


> Love my orange soda...Five for Friday!...let's see your Five!
> View attachment 223522


Beauties! I love colors


----------



## Jstorm

Canadacan said:


> Love my orange soda...Five for Friday!...let's see your Five!
> View attachment 223522


Awesome colors!


----------



## Canadacan

Ok here is 5 for Friday from @Jstorm ...nice stuff there!!!


----------



## Crushy

tsims said:


> Would you be interested in selling your Calgary brewing & Malting bottles per chance?


Thanks for asking.  No, not for sale.   Do you have any for sale or trade?   Cheers


----------



## tsims

Crushy said:


> Thanks for asking.  No, not for sale.   Do you have any for sale or trade?   Cheers


Any Calgary brewing  bottles or Orange Crush or others?


----------



## tsims

Canadacan said:


> Ok here is 5 for Friday from @Jstorm ...nice stuff there!!!
> View attachment 231657


very nice indeed!


----------



## Jstorm

tsims said:


> Any Calgary brewing  bottles or Orange Crush or others?


No I have some but not for sale. Thanks


----------



## Donas12

Here’s my five Canadian quarts for Friday…


----------



## Jstorm

Donas12 said:


> Here’s my five Canadian quarts for Friday…View attachment 232114


Nice. I think I have maybe 5 Canadian bottles. I like in Indiana don't see many! Very nice!


----------



## Donas12

Happy Friday everyone !


Here are five Canadian Soda Deco style bottles. 1920s to 40s.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Donas12 said:


> Here’s my five Canadian quarts for Friday…View attachment 232114


Those are some good ACLs, I'm not sure if I've ever seen the Kootenay before and the other two BC ones are pretty uncommon I think.  Those are great graphics on the Rob Roy, I've heard of the brand but not sure I've seen that particular quart before.


----------



## Jstorm

Donas12 said:


> Happy Friday everyone !
> View attachment 233029Here are five Canadian Soda Deco style bottles. 1920s to 40s.


Awesome bottles and light


----------



## Donas12

Here’s my five from a soda brand that was bottled in two Alberta towns; Red Deer and Medicine Hat.
circa 50s.
Happy New year !


----------



## BillHaddo

Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Donas12 said:


> Here’s my five from a soda brand that was bottled in two Alberta towns; Red Deer and Medicine Hat.
> circa 50s.
> Happy New year !View attachment 233681


I love the cactus on the Acl. Is there really cactus in Alberta?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Donas12

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I love the cactus on the Acl. Is there really cactus in Alberta?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes we do actually have quite a few native species in the drier regions of the prairies. Drumheller and The Badlands in Alberta are great areas to hike and see them!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Donas12 said:


> Yes we do actually have quite a few native species in the drier regions of the prairies. Drumheller and The Badlands in Alberta are great areas to hike and see them!


My brother lives in Phoenix Arizona and I love the cactus. One of my favorites.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Canadacan

Donas12 said:


> Here’s my five from a soda brand that was bottled in two Alberta towns; Red Deer and Medicine Hat.
> circa 50s.
> Happy New year !


Excellent!...I still need the quart, not even sure but I do have a couple of the 7oz ones.


----------



## Donas12

Happy Friday! Here’s my 5 from North Bay Ontario.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

I'll join in the fun. Here's five of my best Coke bottles. The straight-side amber is from Pittsburgh. The golden and amber 16 ounce bottles are extremely rare factory variants from Anchor Hocking!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

WesternPA-collector said:


> I'll join in the fun. Here's five of my best Coke bottles. The straight-side amber is from Pittsburgh. The golden and amber 16 ounce bottles are extremely rare factory variants from Anchor Hocking!
> 
> View attachment 233839


WoW! I've never seen the yellow or red one. Amazing looking all together in the photo. Thanks for joining in, much appreciated and one more time...WoW!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm

Donas12 said:


> Happy Friday! Here’s my 5 from North Bay Ontario.View attachment 233838


That's really cool


----------



## WesternPA-collector

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> WoW! I've never seen the yellow or red one. Amazing looking all together in the photo. Thanks for joining in, much appreciated and one more time...WoW!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Thank you! It might be the sunlight, but the "red" one is amber too. Glad to share a photo of them. Embossed Coke bottles have always been my favorite, because of how they look when backlit.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Donas12 said:


> Happy Friday! Here’s my 5 from North Bay Ontario.View attachment 233838


Vibrant looking ACL labels on those bottles.


----------



## Jstorm

WesternPA-collector said:


> I'll join in the fun. Here's five of my best Coke bottles. The straight-side amber is from Pittsburgh. The golden and amber 16 ounce bottles are extremely rare factory variants from Anchor Hocking!
> 
> View attachment 233839


Damn!


----------



## Bad3555

*5 of my Favorite Art Deco's*

Left To Right (1) Carnation (Mt. Vernon Mo.)  1947 (2) Vess Dry 6 1/2 Oz (Bottom reads Whistle Bottling Company 28 S 5 (1945?) St. Louis, Mo. (3) Big Chief Coca Cola Bottling Company, Springfield, Mo. (Bottom read 7 Fl. Oz. either 1931 or 41 - numbers on bottom 11 (Owens/Illinois makers mark) 1, C11506 (4) NuGrape  6 Oz Reads on the side Bottle Pat'd March 9, 1920 Numbers on side 1949EG24 (1924?) (Nothing on bottom (5) Delaware Punch (Bottle reads around the perimeter Min Contents 6 FLD OZS Patented March 4, 1924 Numbers around bottom base 234G26 (1926?) Bottom says Siloam Springs, Arkansas and has an embossed punch bowl on it.

Where I got them. The ones I remember, I dug the Big Chief, found it while walking as I child , the Delaware Punch I found in the attic of an old store in Clever, Mo. in the early 70's, Bought Vess and Nugrape out of fleas, prob where I got the Carnation as well.


----------



## Donas12

Bad3555 said:


> *5 of my Favorite Art Deco's*
> 
> Left To Right (1) Carnation (Mt. Vernon Mo.)  1947 (2) Vess Dry 6 1/2 Oz (Bottom reads Whistle Bottling Company 28 S 5 (1945?) St. Louis, Mo. (3) Big Chief Coca Cola Bottling Company, Springfield, Mo. (Bottom read 7 Fl. Oz. either 1931 or 41 - numbers on bottom 11 (Owens/Illinois makers mark) 1, C11506 (4) NuGrape  6 Oz Reads on the side Bottle Pat'd March 9, 1920 Numbers on side 1949EG24 (1924?) (Nothing on bottom (5) Delaware Punch (Bottle reads around the perimeter Min Contents 6 FLD OZS Patented March 4, 1924 Numbers around bottom base 234G26 (1926?) Bottom says Siloam Springs, Arkansas and has an embossed punch bowl on it.
> 
> Where I got them. The ones I remember, I dug the Big Chief, found it while walking as I child , the Delaware Punch I found in the attic of an old store in Clever, Mo. in the early 70's, Bought Vess and Nugrape out of fleas, prob where I got the Carnation as well.View attachment 233848


Your bottles look like new! Beautiful.


----------



## Donas12

Happy Friday everyone!
Here’s my 5 from the Hawaiian islands.


----------



## Bad3555

*Happy Friday!
Here are five of my new Dad's finds..*
-----------------------------------------------
L to R  1947 7 oz, 1951 Half Gallon, 1948 Quart, 1968 7 Oz (Back) 1954 10 Oz

------------------------------------------------


----------



## Donas12

Here’s some Canadian 16 ouncers. Happy Friday!


----------



## Bad3555

Donas12 said:


> Here’s some Canadian 16 ouncers. Happy Friday!View attachment 236392


Love the green Royal, Wow!


----------



## Bad3555

*Happy Friday Friends!
Five Money Back 7up Torpedoes!
-----------------------------------*
LtoR 1977, 1978,1976,1975,1978


----------



## Crushy

Five of my favourite bottles featuring nature scenes


----------



## Canadacan

Been a while so here's my five for Friday!
Five random off the shelf...but only one is more common!


----------



## Canadacan

Oh what the heck!...lets make it a five 5 lime Friday!


----------



## Donas12

Canadacan said:


> Been a while so here's my five for Friday!
> Five random off the shelf...but only one is more common!
> View attachment 236406


Sweet lineup !! That Buffalo quart continues to elude me… lol


----------



## Bad3555

*Happy Happy Friday!
Five Recent Flea Finds!

----------------------------------------*

LtoR Orange Crush 24oz 1930? (30 on bottom), OC 7oz 1952, Virginia Dare 1972, 7up 7oz 1945, NR Mountain Dew 10oz   (looks like K 18792 on bottom)


----------



## Bad3555

Close Ups of the 24 oz OC!


----------



## Bad3555

*Wonder what day it is? Oh, Yea, It's Friday!  That Means It's Five For Friday My Friends!

Five Different 7oz 7up Backs!

-------------------------------------------------------------------*

LToR 1938, 1938, 1945, 1953, and 1964  * 7up 7 oz!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*




*


----------



## Donas12

Bad3555 said:


> *Wonder what day it is? Oh, Yea, It's Friday!  That Means It's Five For Friday My Friends!
> 
> Five Different 7oz 7up Backs!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> LToR 1938, 1938, 1945, 1953, and 1964  * 7up 7 oz!*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> *View attachment 236742
> View attachment 236741*


Great set !


----------



## Canadacan

Five for Friday!!!
Five Canadian store brand RB's...all pull top cans.


----------



## new2bottles

Bad3555 said:


> *Wonder what day it is? Oh, Yea, It's Friday!  That Means It's Five For Friday My Friends!
> 
> Five Different 7oz 7up Backs!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> LToR 1938, 1938, 1945, 1953, and 1964  * 7up 7 oz!*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> *View attachment 236742
> View attachment 236741*


1940


----------



## Canadacan

*Five 55555 for Friday!* 
Been a while!...Five grape soda cans for Friday!....hope everyone is having a great summer!


----------



## Donas12

Canadacan said:


> *Five 55555 for Friday!*
> Been a while!...Five grape soda cans for Friday!....hope everyone is having a great summer!View attachment 239359


Beauties ! Nice line up


----------



## tsims

Canadacan said:


> *Five 55555 for Friday!*
> Been a while!...Five grape soda cans for Friday!....hope everyone is having a great summer!View attachment 239359


GORGEOUS shape, love the raspberry colour of Cavalier can especially


----------



## Canadacan

Five 55555 For Friday!!!
Five British Columbia brand Ginger Ale quarts!


----------



## Donas12

Those ar


Canadacan said:


> Five 55555 For Friday!!!
> Five British Columbia brand Ginger Ale quarts!
> View attachment 239608


Those are sweet !! Great lineup


----------



## HunterTheFox59

Country Club Ginger Ale bottles from the Country Club Soda Co


----------



## hemihampton

my 5 Country Clubs. 5, 8 oz. Beer Can Sheets from the 1950's. LEON.


----------



## Canadacan

5 Five For Friday!
Here's my contribution! 5 colas to celebrate the last weekend of summer.


----------



## tsims

HunterTheFox59 said:


> Country Club Ginger Ale bottles from the Country Club Soda Co
> View attachment 239616


Nice line up of paper labels!!!! I have some of the U7P Country Club bottles but no labels on them. Especially like the small one in front, lots of detail


----------



## CanadianBottles

tsims said:


> Nice line up of paper labels!!!! I have some of the U7P Country Club bottles but no labels on them. Especially like the small one in front, lots of detail


Pretty sure those are from a different Country Club.  I was also looking closely at the picture because I didn't recognize any of those Country Club bottles until I realized that Hunter is in Massachusetts, not BC.  I bet there were a lot of bottlers using that name over the years.


----------



## HunterTheFox59

CanadianBottles said:


> Pretty sure those are from a different Country Club.  I was also looking closely at the picture because I didn't recognize any of those Country Club bottles until I realized that Hunter is in Massachusetts, not BC.  I bet there were a lot of bottlers using that name over the years.


Yes, there were 6 others that I know of.

Country Club Beverage Co, Vancouver, B.C
Old Country Club Beverage Co, Methuen, MA
Country Club Sparkling Water, 7up Bottling Co, Jacksonville, FL
Country Club Beverages, Coca-Cola Bottling Co, Winona, MN
Country Club, Timmins Bottling works, Timmins, ON
Refrescos Country Club, Refrescos Nacional Dominicano, Dominican Republic.

There was also Country Club beer from the M.K. Goetz Brewing Co.


----------



## hemihampton

Mine are from your last one on list.  M.K. Goetz. in St. Joseph Missouri. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

hemihampton said:


> Mine are from your last one on list.  M.K. Goetz. in St. Joseph Missouri. LEON.




P.S. This company also made soda labels during prohibition.


----------



## Canadacan

Five For Friday!!!....all Canadian in recognition of National Day for Truth and Reconciliation....show your orange!


----------



## VernorsGuy

hemihampton said:


> another 5. 5 faygos & 4 lifts & Hires.View attachment 223538


Wow! Those Lift cans are awesome. Vernor’s canned those, right? I’m doing an article for an upcoming (six months out) newsletter and would love a closeup of each one of those. Didn’t know there were so many versions. Well done!


----------



## Donas12

Canadacan said:


> Five For Friday!!!....all Canadian in recognition of National Day for Truth and Reconciliation....show your orange!View attachment 240361


Those are super sweet!!


----------



## hemihampton

VernorsGuy said:


> Wow! Those Lift cans are awesome. Vernor’s canned those, right? I’m doing an article for an upcoming (six months out) newsletter and would love a closeup of each one of those. Didn’t know there were so many versions. Well done!




Hi, Yes, They were canned by Vernors. There is another Version I'm missing, The one with Lift in Black or Dark Blue with really light baby blue or robbin egg blue on half the can. Pics of side & top. Or come over & take a Pic in Person. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

This site has been giving me a extremely hard time trying to post pictures lately. Anybody else been having a problem adding pics? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Here's the light Blue Lift courtesy of Dave Tanners Soda Book. LEON.

P.S. Sorry for hijack.


----------



## bottle-o-pop

I like the photo of the 5 Orange Crush bottles with the little doggie with the orange eyes!


----------



## Canadacan

bottle-o-pop said:


> I like the photo of the 5 Orange Crush bottles with the little doggie with the orange eyes!


Thank you so much...that's one of our boys Max...he's a grumpy old man at times and was not too impressed having to pose with my bottles!lol


----------



## M.C.Glass

hemihampton said:


> This site has been giving me a extremely hard time trying to post pictures lately. Anybody else been having a problem adding pics? LEON.View attachment 240365View attachment 240366


I was just wondering, are these cans open from the bottom, or are they full? I can’t see why someone would have thought back then to open it from the bottom and save the cans. I never knew about Lift by Vernor’s. It was *just* before my time.


----------



## hemihampton

some are open from top & some from the bottom. Some people would purposely open from bottom because they felt bottom was cleaner than the top that could & would accumulate dust & dirt & possible rodent droppings. LEON.


----------



## M.C.Glass

Dust, dirt, rodent droppings, isn’t that against the pure Food and Drug act of 1906?


----------



## hemihampton

NO, That act was for the Contents inside, not outside. LEON.


----------



## Canadacan

Late 5 for Friday......I was originally going to post this on Friday when I was in a green mood! but switched to orange.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Canadacan said:


> Late 5 for Friday......I was originally going to post this on Friday when I was in a green mood! but switched to orange.
> View attachment 240410


Never seen that Vermilion Beverages before, based on the oil derricks I'm assuming it's from Vermillion, Alberta?  Also, where's the Double A from?  Don't remember seeing that one before either.


----------



## CanadianBottles

MCglass said:


> Dust, dirt, rodent droppings, isn’t that against the pure Food and Drug act of 1906?


That's still an issue with cans today.  If you've ever worked in a warehouse where food is stored you'll know it's hardly the most sanitary place, and the tops of the cans are often left exposed.  That's why some fancier brands will come with either aluminum foil or a solid plastic six pack thing covering the top of the can.


----------



## Canadacan

CanadianBottles said:


> Never seen that Vermilion Beverages before, based on the oil derricks I'm assuming it's from Vermillion, Alberta?  Also, where's the Double A from?  Don't remember seeing that one before either.


Yes it's from Vermillion AB. The Double A is very scarce...it's from 1939 by Felix Bottlers Ltd., Vancouver BC


----------



## CanadianBottles

Canadacan said:


> Yes it's from Vermillion AB. The Double A is very scarce...it's from 1939 by Felix Bottlers Ltd., Vancouver BC


Yeah that must be a scarce one then, don't remember ever seeing one when I was in BC!


----------



## UncleBruce

5 late for Friday (plus 4 for Sunday)


----------



## CCB420

Another issue with can tops being exposed, comes from disgruntled drive through liquor store employees, after being chastised by lazy asses, that can't come inside, but have 8 different orders, each with several different kinds & sizes of beer (ex. 4 tall cans of budweiser, 3 qts or old English,  7 forty's or schlitz,  5 quart cans of high life, & a pint of the bumpy face)!!  And that was just the 1st order, then when you come back with what you think is right stuff,  they wanna pop off with an attitude!   So we'd just smile, apologize,  run back inside cooler, and well.....the things we placed, or rubbed on the area a person puts their mouth to drink.......probably not appropriate for this forum!!

Moral of the story:  don't be an asshat to employees that serve you items you plan on putting inside, or up to your mouth!!  Or just don't be an ass at all


----------



## Canadacan

*Five for Friday!
Five Cola Friday!!!*


----------



## UncleBruce

Canadacan said:


> *Five for Friday!
> Five Cola Friday!!!*


Excellent examples. The SHASTA looks like the one I used to own.  I buffed the rims just like that.  Very nice.  I particularly like the Double Cola.


----------



## Canadacan

UncleBruce said:


> Excellent examples. The SHASTA looks like the one I used to own.  I buffed the rims just like that.  Very nice.  I particularly like the Double Cola.


Thanks!...yes I did buff those rims out in an attempt to improve it over the rust, I had meant to spray them silver like they do at the factory.
This is the only Canadian 10oz example of the circus top that is known, I do note that the US had several cola flavors available.


----------



## hemihampton

Not 5 but 31 of my Shasta's. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here are a couple orange sodas. Thank God it's Five For Friday!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I still have these and all are for sale. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Canadacan

I'm still on a can kick!...here's my 5 for Friday!... 5 Cream Sodas!


----------



## baskitman1@gmail.com

Canadacan said:


> Love my orange soda...Five for Friday!...let's see your Five!
> View attachment 223522


I can see why you are drawn to the orange soda history.   There must have been a world of orange soda makers out there at one time.  Compared to today’s number of orange makers it’s a clear example of the decline of small business and all those independent ideas and tastes of what orange soda should be.  Thanks for some great looks out of that time.  How many orange soda containers do have by the way?


----------



## Canadacan

baskitman1@gmail.com said:


> I can see why you are drawn to the orange soda history.   There must have been a world of orange soda makers out there at one time.  Compared to today’s number of orange makers it’s a clear example of the decline of small business and all those independent ideas and tastes of what orange soda should be.  Thanks for some great looks out of that time.  How many orange soda containers do have by the way?


Yes the 20's -60's were the hay days of soda's!...Thanks BTW! 
I've never really counted just the orange containers alone...lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Canadacan said:


> I'm still on a can kick!...here's my 5 for Friday!... 5 Cream Sodas!
> 
> View attachment 242180


Cream soda is one I get only from good companies, that and Coke. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Canadacan

*The last Five for Friday of 2022!!!...five quart paper label ginger ale's*


----------



## Canadacan

*FIVE FOR FRIDAY!*...First five of 2023..Happy New Year y'all !!!
Well I guess it's time to thin out!... but not from the collection of course!


----------

